# Is anyone interested in joining a depression and anxiety support group in Houston, TX



## venusinscorpio (Jan 29, 2014)

So after failed attempts at looking for SA groups in Houston, I decided to run the show. I've met this wonderful lady off CL named Anne who pretty much sparked this idea up. Any takers?


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Yes, I am interested. I go to NAMI when I can and helps.

This is a shyness/social anxiety group in Houston already.
http://www.meetup.com/anxietyhouston/


----------

